# New areas for Riverside



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Everything has been rezoned. Probably because of the Chino warehouse. They have added Hemet, San Jacinto and Temecula. Can't remember the others. They also switched flex and courier areas. We are now getting Riverside and Moreno Valley day routes, and the couriers got Beaumont. Not sure what other cities they switched but there are several. Pissed about losing Beaumont. I don't understand why they switched the routes around. More cities means more routes but I'll be damned if I'm driving to Temecula. Hemet San Jacinto will be full of DNR because it's awful. It's also too far. They need to up the pay on those routes. Driving time alone will take up half your block time. They also changed a bunch of codes. RI numbers no longer work for sorting they have stickers with the route numbers. Most of them covered the bar code today.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Rezoning is not limited to DLA5. DPS1 deliveries included DLA3 coverage areas and would probably include some current DLA7 coverage areas in the very near future. It's probably going to be done for DLA3, DLA7 and DLA9.

You can't just stick a couple of new logistics delivery stations in between other delivery stations without having to rezone.


----------

